# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Φταίει το UPS ή οι μπαταρίες αντικατάστασης; Πως ελέγχω αν το UPS φορτίζει σωστά;

## corduroy27

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Επιτρέψτε μου να συγκεντρώσω εδώ όλα τα βασικά στοιχεία μιας σχετικής συζήτησης από άλλο φόρουμ,
ώστε αν έχει χρόνο, διάθεση και την απαραίτητη γνώση κάποιος από εσάς να μπορέσει να βοηθήσει...
Έχω ένα MUSTEK UPS POWERMUST 1000VA USB LINE INTERACTIVE
Το αγόρασα τον Φεβρουάριο του 2008.
Μέχρι πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου δούλευε μια χαρά και με καλή αυτονομία, περίπου 15 λεπτά με Loud 30%.
Κάποια στιγμή και μετά από κάποια διακοπή της ΔΕΗ, είδα ότι δεν κρατήθηκε ανοιχτό ούτε για μια στιγμή.
Φυσικά ήξερα ότι οι μπαταρίες παρέδωσαν πνεύμα αλλά λόγω των άσχημων   οικονομικών μου αυτό το διάστημα, δεν το έπαιρνα απόφαση να τις αλλάξω!
Δεν αποσύνδεσα τίποτα όμως (από το UPS) έχοντας την αίσθηση (ψευδαίσθηση   ίσως) ότι τουλάχιστον προστατεύει τον υπολογιστή μου από αυξομοιώσεις   τάσεων.

 Τέλος πάντων έφτασε η ώρα να αγοράσω μπαταρίες αντικατάστασης και μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο κατέληξα στις YUASA.
Τελικά πήρα 2 x NP 7.0-12.

Σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες χρήσης του UPS μου...




Έτσι αφού τοποθέτησα τις νέες μπαταρίες το απογευματάκι το έβαλα στην πρίζα και το άνοιξα.
Συνδέσεις (φορτίο) πάνω του έβαλα την άλλη μέρα... (ότι είχα πριν την αλλαγή)

 Λίγες μέρες αργότερα έτυχα σε διακοπή της ΔΕΗ και παρατήρησα ότι αμέσως, (με το που έπεσε το ρεύμα),
η ένδειξη φόρτισης των μπαταριών έπεσε στο 50% περίπου!!!

 Αποφορτίστηκαν μάλιστα (ΠΛΗΡΩΣ) σε λιγότερο από 3 λεπτά!!!

 Κατ' ευθείαν πήγε το μυαλό μου στις μπαταρίες. Θεώρησα ότι θα ήταν αρκετό καιρό σε αποθηκευτικό χώρο
και σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάποιες πλήρης φορτίσεις και αποφορτίσεις, (με   διάστημα κάποιων ημερών μεταξύ τους) μπας και τις συνεφέρω...
Δυστυχώς τίποτα! Είχα την ίδια συμπεριφορά.
Στα πρώτα 5 δευτερόλεπτα έπεφτε περίπου στο 52%-54% και μετά με σχετικά   γρήγορο ρυθμό μέσα σε 3 περίπου λεπτά συνολικά, είχε αδειάσει   τελείως...!!!

*
ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ*

Φωρτισμένες μπαταρίες 100%



Μετά από διακοπή 5 δευτερολέπτων...



Επαναλαμβάνω ότι το UPS αυτό μου κράταγε 1 τεταρτάκι τουλάχιστον, με το ίδιο πάντα φορτίο (30% περίπου).

Ρώτησα λοιπόν ένα παιδί που έχει ανοίξει ένα πολύ καλό θέμα για  τα UPS  και είναι τεχνικός σε μια μεγάλη εταιρία εγκατάστασης  UPS στην Κύπρο
(η περίπτωσή μου ξεκινάει από την σελίδα 24 του παρακάτω θέματος)
http://forum.oktabit.gr/content/upss...B5%CF%84%CE%B5
   αν υπήρχε περίπτωση να φταίει το UPS και όχι οι μπαταρίες.
Να προκλήθηκε δηλαδή κάποιου είδους βλάβη στη συσκευή από το διάστημα ενός χρόνου που το είχα πάνω με ξελιγωμένες μπαταρίες;
(διάστημα που είχα αρκετές διακοπές και φυσικά τα πάντα έσβηναν άμεσα σε κάθε μία από αυτές)

Εδώ η "μαμίσιες" μπαταρίες που αλλάχτηκαν



Δεν υπήρξε ιδιαίτερη διάβρωση (οπτικά τουλάχιστον) τον ένα χρόνο που έμειναν μέσα στο UPS πριν αλλαχθούν.



Η απάντησή του ήταν ότι αν έφταιγε το UPS, δε θα κράταγε ούτε δευτερόλεπτο και ότι κατά 99% φταίνε οι μπαταρίες.
Μου είπε επίσης ότι πολύ πιθανόν να φταίει η μία από τις δύο μπαταρίες και μου πρότεινε να κάνω δύο μετρήσεις.
Όπως μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά:
_Όταν μπαίνουν σε λειτουργία οι μπαταρίες το  φορτίο κάθεται αναγκαστικά  στην καλή μπαταρία και ταυτόχρονα η  χαλασμένη μπαταρία βάζει "εμπόδιο"  στην τροφοδοσία του DC-BUS.
Γι΄αυτό έχω μόνο 3 λεπτά αυτονομία..._

Σε πρώτη φάση λοιπόν, έβγαλα (αποσύνδεσα) τις μπαταρίες από το UPS (όντας πλήρως φορτισμένες) και μέτρησα της τάσεις τους.
Στη συνέχεια θα άφηνα τις μπαταρίες για κάποιες ώρες εκτός UPS και θα ξανά μετρούσα τις τάσεις τους.


Τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων ήταν τα εξής:

Αμέσως όταν τις έβγαλα από το UPS*
Αριστερή μπαταρία: 13,76 V
Δεξιά μπαταρία: 13,66 V*

 Μετά από 4 ώρες...

*Αριστερή μπαταρία: 13,36 V
Δεξιά μπαταρία: 13,26 V*

Μετά από 15 ώρες...

*Αριστερή μπαταρία: 13,17 V
Δεξιά μπαταρία: 13,07 V*

Στη συνέχεια και αφού μου είπε ότι δε μπορεί να βγάλει ασφαλή συμπεράσματα από τις παραπάνω μετρήσεις,
μου είπε να τις μετρήσω εν ώρα λειτουργίας. Τις άφησα λοιπόν 2 μέρες περίπου να φορτίσουν.

                        Με δεδομένο ότι οι μπαταρίες αδειάζουν στα 3 λεπτά, αποφάσισα να κάνω 4 μετρήσεις σε αυτό το διάστημα.
Αποσύνδεσα λοιπόν το UPS από την πρίζα και είχα το κλασικό φορτίο πάνω του (αναμμένο PC) κάτι λιγότερο από 30% Loud δηλαδή.

Πήρα τις παρακάτω μετρήσεις...

Στα 10 με 15 δευτερόλεπτα μετά τη διακοπή
*Αριστερή μπαταρία: 12,06 V
Δεξιά μπαταρία: 12,00 V*

 Στο 1 λεπτό και 10 με 15 δευτερόλεπτα μετά τη διακοπή
*Αριστερή μπαταρία: 12,06 V
Δεξιά μπαταρία: 11,95 V
*
 Στα 2 λεπτά και 10 με 15 δευτερόλεπτα μετά τη διακοπή
*Αριστερή μπαταρία: 12,05 V
Δεξιά μπαταρία: 11,60 V
*
 Στα 2 λεπτά και 40 με 45 δευτερόλεπτα μετά τη διακοπή
*Αριστερή μπαταρία: 12,00 V
Δεξιά μπαταρία: 9,40 V

*Μετά από αυτό, βγάλαμε και οι δύο το συμπέρασμα ότι ο ένοχος είναι η μία από τις δύο μπαταρίες.
Πήγα λοιπόν στο μαγαζί που τις αγόρασα, να τις αλλάξω.

Όταν τους εξήγησα το πρόβλημα, δείχνοντάς τους τις τάσεις από τις μετρήσεις που παραθέτω παραπάνω,
μου είπε εκεί κάποιος υπεύθυνος ότι οι μετρήσεις τάσης που έκανα δεν είναι αξιόπιστες ως προς το που είναι το πρόβλημα.
Απόρησε με το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να έχουν πρόβλημα καινούργιες μπαταρίες   της YASA και μου είπε ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να μη φορτίζονται σωστά   (πλήρως).

 Αν και αρχικά είχα τις επιφυλάξεις μου για αυτό που μου έλεγε, προσφέρθηκε ο ίδιος να μου δώσει δύο καινούργιες.
Προηγήθηκε ένα μικρό τεστ που κάνανε με αυτές που τους πήγα.
Βάλανε στην κάθε μία από αυτές έναν προβολέα και μέτρησαν το χρόνο αποφόρτισής τους.
Υπήρχε μια μικρή διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο αλλά όπως μου είπαν αυτό δε σήμαινε απαραίτητα ότι είχε πρόβλημα η μία από αυτές.

 Ως πιθανότερο σενάριο, επέμεναν ότι είναι η μη σωστή φόρτιση από μεριάς του UPS.
Τους πρότεινα να το τους το πάω για έλεγχο και μου είπαν πως αυτό θα   μπορούσε να γίνει αλλά δε θα με συνέφερε η επισκευή του ως κόστος.

Εν τέλη οι μπαταρίες αλλάχθηκαν και το αποτέλεσμα είναι δυστυχώς το ίδιο!!!
Με το που γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος πέφτει η αυτονομία του UPS στο 50% περίπου και κρατάει μόλις 3 λεπτά!!!

Ανέφερα  τα παραπάνω στο φόρουμ oktabit.gr και το παιδί που μιλάμε στο  σχετικό  θέμα και επιμένει ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα το UPS και να ζητήσω εκ  νέου  αλλαγή μπαταριών...
Από την στιγμή λέει που το charger δίνει *+13.5V* στην κάθε μπαταρία δεν βλέπει κάποιο ελάττωμα στο UPS.

Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι παρ' όλο που οι μπαταρίες αυτές πωλούνται χύμα, 1ον δεν είναι οι ίδιες με αυτές που επέστρεψα,
(έχουν άλλο κωδικό από κάτω) και 2ον δεν είχαν κάποια εμφανή σημάδια χρήσης.

Τέλος ας αναφέρω και κάτι ακόμα.
Στο πρόγραμμα παρακολούθησης του UPS, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να κάνεις *Self-Test*.
Δηλαδή χειροκίνητη διακοπή της παροχής ρεύματος ώστε να δεις την συμπεριφορά των μπαταριών.
Από όταν έβαλα τις πρώτες μπαταρίες που αγόρασα πριν 2 μήνες και μετά,
παρατήρησα ότι είναι ενεργή ΜΟΝΟ η επιλογή για το τεστ 10 δευτερολέπτων!!!

 

Θυμάμαι πολύ καλά όμως ότι όταν είχα αγοράσει το UPS και έψαχνα το Software, μπορούσα να κάνω χρήση και των από κάτω επιλογών.
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σημαίνει κάτι, απλά το αναφέρω.




ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΙΚΑ

Από τη μία μου κάνει εντύπωση να φταίνε δύο ακόμα καινούργιες μπαταρίες, παρουσιάζοντας μάλιστα την ίδια συμπεριφορά!
Από την άλλη θεωρώ κι εγώ λίγο περίεργο το να δείχνουν από τις τάσεις   τους όταν είναι φορτισμένες ότι είναι ΟΚ αλλά στην πράξη να έχω αυτή την   απότομη πτώση!!!
Θα ήθελα να το ψάξω λίγο ακόμα αν γίνεται ώστε να  σιγουρευτώ για το αν  το UPS είναι εντάξει και να κινηθώ ανάλογα, (να  μπορώ να στηρίξω και να  ζητήσω εκ νέου αντικατάσταση).

*Απευθυνόμενος  ΚΑΙ προς εσάς πλέον, θα ήθελα και τη δική σας γνώμη.
Πιστεύετε κι εσείς ότι η μπαταρία είναι το πρόβλημα;
Αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το UPS, πως μπορώ να ελέγξω αν φορτίζει σωστά τις μπαταρίες;
 Ως ύστατη λύση, είμαι πρόθυμος να επέμβω στα εξαρτήματα του UPS, (αν και ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί κάτι τέτοιο).*

Έχω σώσει στο παρελθόν τόσο ένα DVD player, αλλάζοντας όλους τους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού του, (κόστος 10 ευρώ)
όσο και το τροφοδοτικό του PC μου (αξίας 130 ευρώ) αλλάζοντας ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑΝ πυκνωτή!!! (κόστος 30 λεπτά του ευρώ)
   Δε λέω ότι είναι το ίδιο αλλά σίγουρα (αν φτάσω σε αυτό το σημείο) θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω να το   επισκευάσω ο ίδιος.
Για αγορά άλλου UPS απλά δεν  τίθεται  θέμα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και συγνώμη για το  ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ post αλλά  θέλω όποιος ασχοληθεί να έχει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη  εικόνα του  θέματος.

----------


## leosedf

Πέταμα μπαταρίες και αγορά καινούριες με ίδια χωρητικότητα και είσαι ΟΚ.
Μην είσαι πρόθυμος να το καταστρέψεις, μόνο οι μπαταρίες χάλασαν.
Η δεξιά πάντως έχει σίγουρα πρόβλημα χοντρό, είσαι άτυχος που δεν είσαι Θεσσαλονίκη να τις βάλουμε στον αναλυτή να πας να τους πετάξεις στα μούτρα το χαρτί και τις μπαταρίες στο κεφάλι. Να δούμε μετά πόσο αξιόπιστες είναι οι μετρήσεις.

----------


## corduroy27

Πολύ ενθαρρυντική η απάντησή σου. Σ' ευχαριστώ.
Το τελευταίο που θέλω είναι να φταίει το UPS.
Κι εγώ αυτό το συμπέρασμα βγάζω.
Από την άλλη όμως τις μπαταρίες μου τις άλλαξαν και είχα πάλι τα ίδια! (αυτό δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται)  :Unsure: 
Μάλλον θα καταλήξω στη λύση του να τις πάω εκεί και να τις αφήσω να τις φορτίσουν οι ίδιοι.
Αυτό μου το πρότεινε άνθρωπος που μίλησα στο μαγαζί όταν πήγα.
Αν τις πάρω από εκεί και δω ότι κρατήσουν πάνω από δεκάλεπτο και μετά πάλι σε μένα τα ίδια, τότε θα φταίει το UPS 100%.
Έστω κι αν δε μπορώ να βρω λογική εξήγηση για το πως μπορεί να μη φορτίζει τη μια μόνο από τις δύο μπαταρίες σωστά,
από τη στιγμή που οι μπαταρίες είναι σε σειρά!!!

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί απλά τις έχουν 5 αιώνες στο ράφι. Έχουν την εντύπωση ότι οι μπαταρίες που δε χρησιμοποιούνται δεν χαλάνε. Κοίτα μπας και έχει κωδικούς ημερομηνίας η μπαταρία κλπ.
Πάρε τα χρήματα σου πίσω και πάρε μπαταρίες από αλλού. Αν δεν στα δίνουν καταγγελία στο ινστιτούτο καταναλωτή και είσαι σένιος.

Και ποιος μου λέει ότι αυτός που θα κάνει τη φόρτιση εκεί θα την κάνει σωστή? Οι μπαταρίες αυτές φαίνονται ότι είναι χαλασμένες όταν είναι υπό φορτίο, με 10 διαφορετικούς φορτιστές να τις φορτίσεις αν είναι χαλασμένες πάλι την ίδια απόδοση η χωρητικότητα θα έχουν.

----------


## leosedf

Επιπλέον αν δεις εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68722 θα δεις στην τρίτη απάντηση ότι σε καινούρια μπαταρία μολύβδου είχα απόδοση 76%, απλά γιατί ήταν στο ράφι κάποιο καιρό.

----------


## corduroy27

> Κοίτα μπας και έχει κωδικούς ημερομηνίας η μπαταρία κλπ.


Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν κάποιον κωδικό που να παραπέμπει σε ημερομηνία παρασκευής.
Είδα όμως ότι ήταν διαφορετικοί οι κωδικοί αυτόν που πήρα στην αρχή με αυτές που μου άλλαξαν.




> Και ποιος μου λέει ότι αυτός που θα κάνει τη φόρτιση εκεί θα την κάνει σωστή? Οι μπαταρίες αυτές φαίνονται ότι είναι χαλασμένες όταν είναι υπό φορτίο, με 10 διαφορετικούς φορτιστές να τις φορτίσεις αν είναι χαλασμένες πάλι την ίδια απόδοση η χωρητικότητα θα έχουν.


Μα γι' αυτό θέλω να την κάνω αυτή τη δοκιμή. Γιατί αν δεν γίνει, θα είναι ο λόγος μου απέναντι στο λόγο του.
Αν είναι εντάξει όταν τις πάρω τότε ΟΚ. Αν όχι όμως, θα ζητήσω άλλη μάρκα και με περισσότερα AH (9 δηλαδή).
Τις έχουν στην ίδια τιμή και ίσως είναι πιο πρόσφατες.
Πάντως αυτό με την αποθήκευση του το είπα κι εγώ αλλά όπως είναι φυσικό, αρνήθηκε ότι φταίει αυτό,  αφού όπως είπε τις ελέγχουν...
Τώρα το τι πιστεύω εγώ είναι άλλο θέμα. Η ουσία είναι να υπάρχει κάτι χειροπιαστό που να πατήσω για να ζητήσω αλλαγή.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, σ' ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες. Βοήθησες πολύ, όπως και το παιδί από το άλλο φόρουμ.
Καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## leosedf

Τι ελέγχουν? Τη γήρανση όπως τα κασέρια κάθε τρίμηνο η τα κρασιά που τα γυρνάνε κάθε πέντε χρόνια?
Τις εννιάρες μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις.
Χαλαρά είναι παλιές, μη σου πω παίζει να είναι ήδη γυρισμένες από άλλο πελάτη. Σου φαίνεται περίεργο αλλά πολλοί το κάνουν αφού βλέπουν τάση κανονική.
Προχώρα και εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## corduroy27

> Τι ελέγχουν? Τη γήρανση όπως τα κασέρια κάθε τρίμηνο η τα κρασιά που τα γυρνάνε κάθε πέντε χρόνια?


 :Lol:  :Tongue:  :whistle: 
 :OK:

----------


## hurt30

Αποστόλη, αν θέλεις γράψε τους κωδικούς απο τις μπαταριες να σου πω πόσο παλιές είναι.

----------

leosedf (21-03-13)

----------


## νεκταριοος

αυτο στο 7 ειναι ολα τα λευτα,παρεπιπτοντως πος ασ πουμε οκ οι μπαταριες πως μπορουμε να ελενξουμε το κυκλομα φορτισης πχ αμπερομετρο , υπαρχει τροπως αυτα,ευχαριστω.

----------


## leosedf

Πρέπει να μετρήσεις την έξοδο του rectifier τι τάση δίνει και πόση ένταση στις μπαταρίες και επίσης μετά να βάλεις φορτίο κανονικά και να δεις τι τραβάει από τις μπαταρίες κλπ. Σε μεγαλύτερα UPS βάζουμε αμπεροτσιμπίδες κλπ αλλά ίσως και εδώ να μπορείς να το κάνεις.
Επίσης και οπτικά μήπως έχει τίποτα καψαλισμένο.
Αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ups σου είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Captain Nemo

> Τι ελέγχουν? Τη γήρανση όπως τα κασέρια κάθε τρίμηνο η τα κρασιά που τα γυρνάνε κάθε πέντε χρόνια?
> Τις εννιάρες μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις.
> Χαλαρά είναι παλιές, μη σου πω παίζει να είναι ήδη γυρισμένες από άλλο πελάτη. Σου φαίνεται περίεργο αλλά πολλοί το κάνουν αφού βλέπουν τάση κανονική.
> Προχώρα και εδώ είμαστε.





> Αποστόλη, αν θέλεις γράψε τους κωδικούς απο τις μπαταριες να σου πω πόσο παλιές είναι.


Καλησπέρα για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα απο που προτείνετε να αγοράζουμε μπαταρίες στην Αθήνα για να κινδυνεύουμε λιγότερο απο το φαινόμενο του ραφιού και των παλιών προιόντων.

----------

